# Mein SpaceInvaders



## Armin0102 (7. Apr 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin seit geraumer Zeit dabei mich in die Spiele Programmierung einzuarbeiten. Sieht auch schon ganz gut aus. Ich wollte euch hier in diesem Thread mein Spiel einmal vorstellen. Bisher ist es so das man 

- 2 Wellen von Aliens töten muss
- ein Zusammenstoß mit ihnen tödlich ist
- das Spielerschiff eine Lebensanzeige hat
- Heilung durch Bonus gegenstand möglich ist
- Punkte pro abgeschossenem Alien vergeben werden
- Punktabzug pro abgegebenem Schuss
- Eine Highscore dabei ist

geplant sind noch weitere Boni wie zum Beispiel

- Angriff des Schiffs erhöhen
- Schild und -anzeige für das Schiff
- mehr Wellen
- Endbosse
- und was mir eben noch so einfällt^^

hier könnt ihr das game laden: RapidShare: 1-CLICK Web hosting - Easy Filehosting

leider ist es schon zu groß um hier hoch geladen werden zu können

mfg Armin

für wünsche und anregungen immer offen


----------



## Marco13 (7. Apr 2010)

Joa, sieht schon ganz hübsch aus :toll:


----------



## Armin0102 (7. Apr 2010)

danke schön  irgendwas was störend war?


----------



## Steev (7. Apr 2010)

So, ich habe mir dein Spiel auchmal angeguckt:

Folgendes stört mich:
1. Wenn das ganze schon ein Fensterspiel ist, dann sollte auch ein Fenster zu sehen sein 
2. Das Spiel ist viel zu schnell durchgespielt und bietet gar keine richtige Herausforderung

Anregungen:
1. Irgendwie fehlt das Leben, das würde sich ändern, wenn die Gegner animiert währen
2. Geschützhitze und Überlastung
3. Munitions-Pick-Ups
4. Einen Shop, wo man sein Raumschiff aufrüsten kann
5. Geld ;-) Für Boss-Gegner oder bestimmte Kämpfe sollte man Geld bekommen und dieses dann nach belieben in sein Raumschiff stecken. Da könnte ich mir einige Bereiche des Aufrüstens vorstellen: Schutzschild, Bordwaffen, Spezialmunition. Wichtig: Es muss immer irgendetwas geben, was eigendlich ganz toll wäre, wenn man es haben könnte, aber so teuer ist, dass man es sich fast nie kaufen kann. Dann hat man wenigstens einen Anreiz...
6. Ich könnte mir Bonusmissionen vorstellen, wo der Spieler in Top-Down-Ansicht irgendwas erledigen muss (Ansicht wie GTA 1)
7. Weniger, aber dafür intelligentere Gegner.
8. Weltraum-Müll dem man ausweichen muss
9. Munition, die man abschießt, die aber erst nach einiger Zeit explodiert und für einen bestimmten Umkreis Auswirkungen hat.
10. Split-Screen Mulitplayer !? In den alten Spielen früher gab es so etwas immer und ich fand es immer sehr lustig 

Gruß
Steev


----------



## agentone (8. Apr 2010)

Nette Grafik, aber zu eintönig, aber trotzdem zu schnell vorbei. Is wohl in der Beta-Phase? 

Ich habs mir mal von innen (jar) angesehen:

Also erst mal is ja fast alles schon in nem Ordner! Dicker Pluspunkt!  

Naja, dein resources/highscores.xml hat einen komischen Stil:

```
<player0 name="Razor" points="1000" />
  <player1 name="Razor" points="1000" />
```
Mach es besser so:

```
<player name="Razor" points="1000" position="0" />
  <player name="Razor" points="1000" position="1" />
```
Du musst die Datei ja auch nicht im jar-file haben, das geht auch außerhalb!
Aber ich sehe grade, dass die Datei außerhalb neu erstellt wird, wenn die liste erneuert wird... ok.
Dann sehe ich aber nicht ein, warum sie zusätzlich noch im jar-file sein muss?!

Menü wird im Englischen übrigens so geschrieben: Menu

Und es wäre schön, wenn du dich für Englisch oder Deutsch entscheiden würdest.
(Siehe class Lebensanzeige und class Game) 

Und das du extra jdom brauchst, nur um die Highscore Liste auszulesen, ist wohl übertrieben!
jdom: 280 kb
ressis: 354 kb
alles, außer jdom und ressis: 75 kb
gesamt: 709 kb
Das heißt, es lohnt sich nicht, zumal du ja auch noch 3 lizenzdateien mit dir rumschleppst!
Du könntest die Hihscrores auch so schreiben:

```
Dietmar|3500
Olaf|2000
Holgerson|1254
Johnny|123
...
```
und dann einfach mit BufferedReader und StringTokenizer das Zeug auslesen!
es wär auch noch sinnvoll, sich bei nem highscore die zeit zu merken (unix-timestamp)

Ich finds schade, dass der sound-Ordner noch leer ist!

Irgendwie ist im pics-Ornder ein "Unbenannt.jpg". Das ist sehr unschön!

Vielleicht solltest du alle Ordner mit selbst geschriebenen class-files in einen ordner schieben, dann hast du dein eigenes package. Ordner-Namen dann aber kleingeschrieben!

Naja, das wars dann erstmal.


----------



## Empire Phoenix (8. Apr 2010)

Wirkt soweit schon ganz nett, die idee mit dem Shop gefällt mir allerdings auch, und halt mehr wellen, bzw einen wellen generator. (Level * 100 hp pro gegner, zufälliger gegenertyp, alle 10 level box mit 2000Xhp, und dafür nur einer + bossspezialwaffe oder so)


----------



## Armin0102 (8. Apr 2010)

erstmal danke für die regen antworten!

Die anregungen und änderungswünsche finde ich sehr intereassant! Vieles davon wollte ich eh noch mit einbauen, das spiel ist auch erst in der betaphase. danke an euch


----------



## Tomate_Salat (15. Apr 2010)

Hatte das mal getestet, ein Bug der mir auffiel: man konnte nach dem "sterben" noch weiterschießen und somit noch Punkte sammeln obwohl man tod ist.

=> Gefällt mir aber bis jetzt ganz gut


----------



## Juwi97 (23. Apr 2010)

Also bei mir 

Intel Core 2 Quad Q8300
4GB DDR3 Ram 1333mhz
MSI P43-C51
und einer HD 5770 Vapor-X

hängt sich das Game nach ein paar Minuten auf, schade eigentlich, macht Laune :applaus:


----------



## Evil-Devil (23. Apr 2010)

Nicht schlecht für den Anfang. 



> Platz 1	Evil-Devil	19075


Wer bietet mehr? ^^


Die Tutorial-Grafiken würde ich aber noch austauschen. Die passen einfach nicht zum selbst gemachten? Hintergrund.

Bei der MEnge an Gegnern wäre vielleicht ein Schild cool das man erhalten/kaufen könnte. Ansonsten weiß ich gerade nichts an Wünschen die nicht schon genannt wurden.


----------



## smung (26. Apr 2010)

Also bei mir geht das Spiel nur bedingt unter Linux. Kann meinen Namen . Das Spiel starten und dann wars das. Die Monster kommen und ich kann mich nicht bewegen / schießen


----------

